# Looking for Ruger M77 .30-06



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Figured I’d throw a line on here just to see what happens! Been casually looking for a Ruger M77 .30-06 for awhile and want to start searching a little harder. Preferably looking for a tang safety model, but a gen 2 would be ok. 
Anyone out there want to part with one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

DM sent


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

dumafotch1 said:


> DM sent


Replied. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Nick,
I know where one is that may be for sale, stainless/synthetic stock. Not sure if tang safetied.
Let me know if that interests you and I will ask if he will part with it.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Nick,
> I know where one is that may be for sale, stainless/synthetic stock. Not sure if tang safetied.
> Let me know if that interests you and I will ask if he will part with it.


Would like a wood stock version if possible, but not totally against it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I will ask him tomorrow and get back with you.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Nick,
He is going to keep it and pass it to his son.
Sorry it did not work out.
Shane


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Nick,
> He is going to keep it and pass it to his son.
> Sorry it did not work out.
> Shane


No worries thanks for asking.

Try to win one on bid on Gunbroker yesterday and it sold well over $1000!! Insane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't know if you're interested, but Hy & Mike's in Midvale has a early (flat bolt handle) Ruger 77 but it is in .308 Win.
https://www.hyandmikesut.com/


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Was looking around on the old Utah Gun Exchange today and saw this:
https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/ruger-m77-for-sale-or-trade/


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

flyfisher20 said:


> Was looking around on the old Utah Gun Exchange today and saw this:
> https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/ruger-m77-for-sale-or-trade/


I did see that one. Something looks off with the stock. Either the finish is just bad or it's a composite stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw this one today Ruger m77 - Utah Gun Exchange


----------

